# Mods you can't see



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Would mods you can't see like cams or a ecu still affect what class you would run in?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> Would mods you can't see like cams or a ecu still affect what class you would run in?


yeah if you get caught! Thats why if you are serious about racing, I would suggest getting a copy of the rules before buying parts.

Mike


----------

